# Fishing the Edge



## jcasey

I finally got a boat big enough to go out to the Edge. My wife and I went out there a few weeks ago with some numbers that I saw on this forum. We were in 183 feet when we got to those numbers. the water was so Blue and there were flying fish everywhere. I thought, wow, this is going to be an awesome day. We drifted around for an hour without any luck, slow trolled around without any lines out and I did not see the depth change very much or mark anything on the bottom. The seas were around 2-3 feet and the wind was blowing, but not too hard. We ended up putting 12 ounces of lead on our bottom rigs, but still could not stay on the bottom because we were drifting to fast I guess. I finally could not take it so we ended up at the Avocet and caught a bunch of under size Aj's and Almacos that all got cut in half by barracudas. Went home empty handed. This was my first trip ever to the edge. I hear of people on this forum posting about trolling at the edge and I read about big mingos at the edge. I just want to be able to catch my first grouper and Aj. Can someone tell me what I need to do ? I am not asking for anyones numbers. I know that the edge is a huge area. Do I just go out there and spend a few days riding around until I mark something then have a starting point the next time I go ?


----------



## sniperpeeps

If you want to troll the edge there are a variety of artificials that require no rigging that you could try such as stretches and other diving plugs, cedar plugs, ilanders, etc. If you do a little research on how to rig a ballyhoo with an ilander that it is one of the best fish catchers out there. Also drifting live baits will be productive out there right now and there is a variety of ways to rig those. I recommend a high capacity reel that will hold at least 300 yds of 20-30 lb test and circle hooks. You can use flouro or wire for a leader, depending on what you want to have a better chance of catching. You could literally catch anything at the edge right now on a live bait. 

For bottom bumping that should be plenty of weight. Next time try putting the bow into the swell and wind and hovering over a spot. Just bump the throttle a little and keep the bow into the wind and you will hold the spot or at the very least slow your drift.


----------



## jplvr

You can see the Edge on Google Earth very easily to see what you're dealing with. You should definitely mark relief, and it's very long, running basically east to west.

Once you mark fish or structure, it's nice to have one person on the wheel to bump the throttles and turn the wheel to keep the lines straight up and down, presumably still over the fish.

12oz is plenty of weight.


----------



## flickerjim

I glad that you made it there.. I have been wanting to get out to the Edge since I bought my boat in March. I still havent gottne over my 20mi fear. I know my 21' will do it. Just have to pick my day. I have my ballyhoos ready, just need to get them on the fish.


----------



## reelthrill

We anchor and chum at the edge and usually end up with more fish than we can put in the box. Been doing it since 1980 and it is a very effective method for catching a ton of fish.


----------



## amarcafina

Put your time in , here are no short cuts.It's Fishing not catching.


----------



## jcasey

Thanks to those that have responded. If you are trolling with stretch lures, what kind of fish can you catch? Is it going to mainly be kings?
If you are drifting with live baits, do you use any weight ?


----------



## sniperpeeps

Kings and wahoo would be your primary culprits with stretches but I have caught plenty of tuna and mahi on them as well.

Drifting live baits you would want no weight, your drift would basically be "trolling" the baits behind your boat at various distances. You could bump troll as well if you didn't want to cut your engines.


----------



## KingCrab

reelthrill said:


> We anchor and chum at the edge and usually end up with more fish than we can put in the box. Been doing it since 1980 and it is a very effective method for catching a ton of fish.


 At 180 feet of depth u need 600 ' of anchor line & a good heavy anchor w/ chain. Anchor ball also. Is that enough?


----------

